# Steam macht Stress



## P@inkiller (30. März 2011)

Hallo an alle, 
heut ekam ich nach hause und wollte natürlich von mir das gestern gekauft Assissin Creed 3 weiter downloaden. 
Plötzlich diese nachricht!!
"Ihr account wurde deaktiviert"

Was nun?
Also ich habe auch nicht gehackt oder so!! was kann ich machen?

mfg
mb
P@inkiller

PS:ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig


----------



## seventyseven (30. März 2011)

*AW: Steam macht stress*

Nochmal versuchen einzuloggen ansonsten STEAM-Support kontaktieren


----------



## PHENOMII (30. März 2011)

Könnte auch mit dem Kauf zusammenhängen. Hatte auch einmal das selbe Problem und es lag daran, dass das Geld bei Steam noch nicht eingegangen war^^. Also frag einfach beim Support nach https://support.steampowered.com/. Die helfen dir sicherlich weiter


----------



## P@inkiller (30. März 2011)

ok, aber von paypal habe ich schon eine nachricht bekkommen , dass es abgegangen ist. Aber was soll ich da schreiben?

@Phenom2  udn wie lange hat das bei dir gedauert, bis es wieder ging?


----------



## PHENOMII (30. März 2011)

Ich hatte nach noch nicht einmal 24 Stunden meinen Account wieder . Und zu der Frage was du schreiben sollst... Frag doch denen erst einmal warum dein Account deaktiviert ist


----------



## P@inkiller (30. März 2011)

ok, und genau das hatte ich auch die gefragt^^
also bisher kamm noch keine vernünftige antwort von denen . 
nur das

========= ACHTUNG: Nachdem Sie diese eMail gelesen haben und uns eine Antwort senden moechten, antworten Sie bitte unbedingt UEBER dieser Zeile ========= 

--- Wir haben Nachrichten für Sie! --- 

Vielen Dank für Ihre weiterführenden Erläuterungen. Wir werden Ihnen so schnell wie möglich antworten. 

Sie können unter folgendem Link Ihre Frage online einsehen, Ihre Supporterfahrung bewerten und Ihre Frage schliessen: 
https://support.steampowered.com/view.php?ticketref=1298-OPHX-8964 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Diese Nachricht wurde vom Steam Support Helpdesk versandt. 

Haben Sie eine Frage? Besuchen Sie unsere Wissensdatenbank und durchsuchen Sie auch die FAQs zu häufig gestellten Fragen: 
https://support.steampowered.com/kb.php 

Alternativ können Sie auch unserem Steam Support Team unter folgendem Link eine Nachricht schicken: 
https://support.steampowered.com/newticket.php 

Steam Support :: https://support.steampowered.com

was kann ich denn jetzt noch machen?


----------



## P@inkiller (31. März 2011)

also, bsiher habe ich ncoh keine einzigste richtige antwort von denen erhalten. 
was kann ich denn noch amchenß


----------



## mixxed_up (31. März 2011)

Warten. 

Der Steam Support ist öfters mal sehr beschäftigt, und sie arbeiten (nach unserer Zeit) erst um 19 Uhr rum. Einfach geduldig sein, dann wirst du den Grund wohl bald erfahren.


----------

